# Sticky  Releasing a pet from a conibear



## trout

Here is a link that show pics how to release a pet from the coni type trap.

I will add that if you find a trap set illegally please call the rap line 1-800 292-7800

The link is for pictures only and I did not take the time to read the site

BTW if you know a trapper that has conis please take the time to learn how to set them and use a rope.
It may save a pet.

http://www.gov.ns.ca/natr/wildlife/doc/PetOwners.pdf


----------



## labdog99




----------



## Hamilton Reef

Advice for trappers when showing consideration for others

http://www.freep.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20071018/SPORTS10/710180456/1058

10/18/07 By ERIC SHARP FREE PRESS OUTDOORS WRITER

David Govus, a visitor from Ellijay, Ga., who came to northern Michigan to hunt grouse and woodcock with his Brittany spaniel, Leigh, is going home with a horrible memory of our state thanks to the thoughtlessness of an anonymous trapper.

"We were hunting the Mason Tract. It was about 5:30 in the evening (Monday), and I'd almost quit for the day when I heard his horrible racket," Govus said. "I thought she had got into a porcupine. But when I got over to her, she had this trap around her head and neck and was suffocating."

Govus doesn't know anything about fur traps, and while he tried desperately to get it off the six-year-old dog, he was unable to spring it and she died in his arms.

"Maybe if I had had someone else with me, we could have got it open, but I'm not even sure about that. When I got her to the (conservation officer), it took three of us to get the jaws off her," he said, his voice breaking.

The trap was set on a pile of twigs and baited with a can of potted meat. The trapping season opened in that area Oct. 15, and body-gripping traps like the one that killed Leigh are legal for raccoons and bobcat. However, it wasn't marked with the trapper's name or driver license number, as the law requires.

The trap may have been legal, but whoever set it was well aware the Mason Tract draws hundreds, maybe thousands, of bird hunters and their dogs every year, and placing it the way he did was unconscionable.

If you're a trapper, show some consideration for other outdoors people and set the traps where a dog is unlikely to get into them. That trap should have been set four or five feet above the ground.

And if you're a hunter, take a few minutes to figure out how traps work and what you need to open one.

Meanwhile, a tearful Govus was ready to go home.

"I just want out of here," he said. "I don't think I could ever bring a dog back to Michigan."


----------



## I'm with Brandy

trout said:


> Here is a link that show pics how to release a pet from the coni type trap.
> 
> I will add that if you find a trap set illegally please call the rap line 1-800 292-7800
> 
> The link is for pictures only and I did not take the time to read the site
> 
> BTW if you know a trapper that has conis please take the time to learn how to set them and use a rope.
> It may save a pet.
> 
> http://www.gov.ns.ca/natr/wildlife/doc/PetOwners.pdf


\

Thanks for the post very useful information. I will pass this along to other bird dog owners.


----------



## Stalker

Great information. Thanks for passing it on.


----------



## mhodnettjr

I would like to add a few things to this because a couple things are a bit off.

The article suggests using a bootlace type string to compress the conibear springs. Thats not going to get it done very well, the string will just slip out of the ends of the eyes, if truly concerned about this use a bigger rope. 

Better yet use both palms of your hands and grap the eyes of the spring to squeeze the eyes towards eathother. the the safety latch can be put on. Once one spring is back to the set position the trap is much less power full and the dog my just come out, the other spring will compress the same as the first.

These traps are no joke, RARELY is there a case where a legally set coni trap will catch a domestic dog, but if it does happen get the dog to a vet it may have some injury from the initial "snap".


----------



## Huntingskeetman

Thanks for the post, wish I had this information 3yrs ago when my setter got caught in one in a roadside ditch in Iowa. The only thing that I figure saved her, was fact she had her beeper and shock collars on which cushioned the initial snap. My dog was thrashing and grasping for air, and luckily my buddy Charlie and I were able to get her free. Other than the scare and probably a sore neck for my dog, there were no lasting ill effects.


----------



## Paco

This post saved a pups life this past weekend......Thanks doesn't seem like enough,but Thanks,and he is fine........Paco


----------



## jnracing

this gives us who do trap a bad name as i trap and hunt **** with hounds however a coni of 6" or less jaw opening is allowed on the ground bucket sets as were stated are a good way to keep domestics out but still only connibear 160's are used which are 6" openings

just fyi i have been given a warning for letting my hounds run raccoon as bird dogs and hounds are to be kept on a leash at ALL times

go to the ask section of dnr's website and they say it on there as a response to my question 


*Michigan law at all times requires dogs to be under control and on a leash while on anything other than private property. This is not a part of hunting regulations, but rather falls under general criminal law.*

Michigan DNR
Law Enforcement Division Customer (joshua nettleton)11/20/2008 01:38 PM i have a 3-month old blue tick coonhound registered through ukc and a 2 year old treeing walker coonhound i was wondering if i take them night hunting what i need with me other than leashes and fur harvester permit and if it is legal for me to open release them on state land in oakland county by camp tamarack

only michigan can make a rule to screw all hound hunters i called on this reply and was told that all dogs even retrievers and bird dogs are to be on a leash the gentelman said "sir get a longer leash"


----------



## lewy149

so how does the leash thing work with beagles, cause we run em on state ground all the time?


----------



## sadworld

a video is worth a thousand pics and words.... you tube "CONIBEAR" on www.youtube.com i have a better understanding now. matt.


----------



## gundog1

Please dont get me wrong, I love dogs and I have a few bird dogs too, but I also trap and all I have to say is its a good thing he didn't hunt in the UP. There is allot of things that can go wrong up there for a dog.
Its very rare to hear about a dog getting caught in a coni- unless they used a 330 which is big. But as sad as it is I cant stand to hear about how he is quiting because of that. I hope he doesn't get into a car wreck and then deciede he's going to quite driving!!!!! Its public land and MICHIGAN *has a lot of hunters,* I quess I can't blame him for not coming back to our state.


----------



## D&D

As stated a bit above the only coni's that can be set open on land is a 110 or 160 the rest have to be under water or in a bucket or box all done for a dogs and non target animals protection. a 110 and 160 are both 6'' and under and very few dogs could get there heads in them and if set properly will not be able. if this did truely happen, I would bet it was an illegal set or a poachers set. each way of hunting here in Mi. and everywhere else has a few bad apples and I would hope this topic not bring any bad attenion to trapping or any other outdoor sport we all enjoy. we hunters, trappers and fishermen should all work together in our state there are to many others trying to destroy what we have, look at the dove hunt mess, no one thought that would not pass.

I have pointing dogs and also trap a ton with my son, but we are very careful with our sets and you all would be amazed at how few if any non target animals are caught when done right. If any have questions find a trapper or go on the trapping forum. there are a ton of great people there.

Dave


----------



## Tron322

i am a trapper although i have not done it for a few years.
what everyone needs to know is that for a few 20 dollar bills someone can go to gander mountain and be a trapper that night, ver few but some don't read the rules.
while i was trapping a Allegan County stream around 10 years ago i noticed a 330 conibear, which is used for beaver, set on shore and it had no tags on it, this was before i had a cellphone so i couldnt call a CO, right now i would. i left the area to this guy.

just letting you guys know i do not carry a tool for letting conibears open. i put about a 4 foot section of 1/2" white rope in my bag.
1.) loop it in a "noose" to fit around your boot
2.) loop it through the eye of the spring, closest to the jaws 2 or 3 times, and pull it closed
3.) it should have latches, hook the latch and do the same on the other side if it has no latches hold the rope tight, put other spring (bottom) on your leg above knee and push down top with other hand.(or use log or stump and step on top of this spring.
*or you could carry 2 ropes
4.) grab the jaws and open them so you could pull your dog out.

Sorry if it seems confusing, i only set conibears underwater, never on land. when i stopped trapping anything bigger than i think 220 had to be put 10 feet in the air (I never cared about trapping on land so i never remembered this rule)

I just know that i would be devastated if this happened to my dog, only difference is that unlike most bird hunters i could get my dog out in a few seconds.


----------



## UplandJunkie

Several years ago in Northern Wisconsin I was running my Brittany who was only two at the time and noticed him acting interested in a pile of logs. I called him back over to me and went to check it out because it did not look natural. When I got down to it and walked around I saw there was a 5-gallon bucket covered with logs with a large trap in the opening of the bucket with a Turkey leg in the bucket! I have no clue what size it was but my dog's head would have fit in it no problem had he decided he was hungry. Luckily, when he is hunting I could try to give him a steak and he would walk away from it. I did not not know the laws in Wisconsin regarding trapping so I never called a CO but I never went hunting in that area again. I set the trap off with a maple branch and it snapped it like a twig. After talking to friends, I realized I would have had no idea/chance of getting that thing off my dog.


----------



## newaygogeorge

Thanks Guy's!
I do not trap and this never dawned on me, my son just picked up a new dog (shiba Inu) and we plan to train him for shed hunting. I made sure to review this multiple times on youtube to get a better visual.
Thanks again


----------



## 88luneke

Thought I'd add a video for this topic for a better visual. 







Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Lamarsh

Really glad this post is up here. I'm definitely taking the time to learn how to disengage these. I'm actually buying a foothold and a connibear just to get familiar with them in case my pup gets stuck. 

Quick question on the connibear. They look easy to just pinch the springs back with your hands. That video made it look easy, so what's the need for the rope? Also, is the spring harder to disengage when an animal is caught in it?


----------



## Corey K

Lamarsh said:


> Really glad this post is up here. I'm definitely taking the time to learn how to disengage these. I'm actually buying a foothold and a connibear just to get familiar with them in case my pup gets stuck.
> 
> Quick question on the connibear. They look easy to just pinch the springs back with your hands. That video made it look easy, so what's the need for the rope? Also, is the spring harder to disengage when an animal is caught in it?


Depends on how old or wore the springs are on a connibear, 110's,220's, 280's, and 330's all have very strong springs when new. After people dye them in boiling water and leave the springs set they do loosen up over time. I would say the spring is technically not harder to compress with a animal in the jaws but, you may have a harder time getting position. Locate the safety's on the springs, make sure the safety doesn't fall off from tipping the trap. I have had my wrist in a 330 and 220, doesn't feel good but I was able to kneel partially on the spring to release my hand. 110's are little snappers when they are new, I have some 330's that I can easily set without setters and some that I need setters to set safely. Good luck and report traps that are not tagged and illegally set on dry land with connibears, people deserve to get tickets for the way some people set traps!

A 1.5 coilspring will be the most common leghold you will come across, I think Gander has Dukes for 10$ if you want to play around with legholds, they should have connibears too.


----------



## Lamarsh

Corey K said:


> Depends on how old or wore the springs are on a connibear, 110's,220's, 280's, and 330's all have very strong springs when new. After people dye them in boiling water and leave the springs set they do loosen up over time. I would say the spring is technically not harder to compress with a animal in the jaws but, you may have a harder time getting position. Locate the safety's on the springs, make sure the safety doesn't fall off from tipping the trap. I have had my wrist in a 330 and 220, doesn't feel good but I was able to kneel partially on the spring to release my hand. 110's are little snappers when they are new, I have some 330's that I can easily set without setters and some that I need setters to set safely. Good luck and report traps that are not tagged and illegally set on dry land with connibears, people deserve to get tickets for the way some people set traps!
> 
> A 1.5 coilspring will be the most common leghold you will come across, I think Gander has Dukes for 10$ if you want to play around with legholds, they should have connibears too.


Thanks! I watched a bunch of YouTube videos and I think I'm familiar with it, but I went ahead and ordered a connibear and a foothold anyways. They should be at my house before the end of the week. I'm going to make sure I'm familiar with them first hand. I think it was worth the $10.


----------



## Shotgun Kennel

trout said:


> Here is a link that show pics how to release a pet from the coni type trap.
> 
> I will add that if you find a trap set illegally please call the rap line 1-800 292-7800
> 
> The link is for pictures only and I did not take the time to read the site
> 
> BTW if you know a trapper that has conis please take the time to learn how to set them and use a rope.
> It may save a pet.
> 
> http://www.gov.ns.ca/natr/wildlife/doc/PetOwners.pdf


December 9, 2015 one of my dogs was caught in a snare hunting near Harbor Springs on state land. This has been reported to the DNR. If you do call the hot line follow up because they never passed the information on to the local CO. In my opinion the RAP line is useless. Follow up and insist on talking with a CO.


----------



## zeeke33

Shotgun Kennel said:


> December 9, 2015 one of my dogs was caught in a snare hunting near Harbor Springs on state land. This has been reported to the DNR. If you do call the hot line follow up because they never passed the information on to the local CO. In my opinion the RAP line is useless. Follow up and insist on talking with a CO.


----------



## zeeke33

Hope your dog is O.K.? Snares are bad news Found one on the edge of field at highland.! All that land and guys feel a need to hut and trap within 50 yards of a parking lot, on the area that gets dogs run on it all the time.


----------



## Lamarsh

Just wanted to add to this thread. A handful of guys are talking about a 160 coni being too small to get many dogs' heads in. Not true. I have a 76 lb lab with a blocky head, and his head fit in it just fine last fall. It would be a cram now, so he is probably fine, worst case one might snap shut and hurt his snout, but I think there are quite a few grouse dogs and other hunting dogs that a 160 would fit over their head no problem (Britts, setters, beagles, cockers, etc). 

As mentioned above, I don't trap (nothing against it tho), but bought that 160 coni to practice releasing it. It is a total pain in the ass and definitely requires familiarity in order to get it off quick enough. I can only imagine the added stress with a stuck dog and a panicking hunter. I carry two 4' ropes about 1/2" wide in my hunting vest, with loops tied at one end to quickly go around my boots (no time to tie knots when your pet is stuck). 

I carry two ropes because when practicing I noticed every once in a while when trying to open the first spring in a hurry the rope would get stuck in the coil.


----------



## Hackman

I always have that worry about Coni. On S. Dakota Fish and Game page they show how to use large Zip Ties to compress the springs looks a lot easier then the rope. S. Dakota looks like they are a less restrictive in their trap setting regs which would scare me if I went there with a dog. Snares I think are legal out their.


----------



## Martin Looker

We have had a few dogs get into snares set on private property and none of them were hurt. Most dogs act like it is a leash and just wait to be released. With this week's cold it could be a different story for a dog caught overnight.


----------



## mattcurt

Here's a link with a bit more detail:

http://www.terrierman.com/traprelease.htm


----------



## 338 Federal

This is terrible. I have been looking to buy a property out of my home state (PA) and have been considering Michigan. This has me really second guessing. That is unbelievable to me that people would set a conibear somewhere a dog could get into it. That’s unconscionable to me. This is the kind of thing that will get trapping restrictions passed. A conibear should be in the water or well off the ground.


----------



## Waif

338 Federal said:


> This is terrible. I have been looking to buy a property out of my home state (PA) and have been considering Michigan. This has me really second guessing. That is unbelievable to me that people would set a conibear somewhere a dog could get into it. That’s unconscionable to me. This is the kind of thing that will get trapping restrictions passed. A conibear should be in the water or well off the ground.


Welcome to Michigan should you buy land here!

You could simply hunt your own land and skip public lands or others that are being trapped.
No Upper peninsula land for you though....Wolves are harder on dogs than traps.
And do teach your dog how to fight coyotes in the lower. And a bear ,depending where you buy land. And feral dogs. And cars. And rattlesnakes. Rabid *****. Irritable bobcats. Porcupines. Mosquito borne illnesses. Ticks . Nails. Wire. Glass. Fleas. Guardia. Dry skin. Torn toenail. Ect.


----------



## sgc

lewy149 said:


> so how does the leash thing work with beagles, cause we run em on state ground all the time?


My buddy lost one of his beagles to an illegal conibear trap in the UP. I always carry a rope when I'm in the field to help release conibears.


----------



## 338 Federal

Waif said:


> Welcome to Michigan should you buy land here!
> 
> You could simply hunt your own land and skip public lands or others that are being trapped.
> No Upper peninsula land for you though....Wolves are harder on dogs than traps.
> And do teach your dog how to fight coyotes in the lower. And a bear ,depending where you buy land. And feral dogs. And cars. And rattlesnakes. Rabid *****. Irritable bobcats. Porcupines. Mosquito borne illnesses. Ticks . Nails. Wire. Glass. Fleas. Guardia. Dry skin. Torn toenail. Ect.


I’d probably buy in the UP. I’ve dealt with all of that before and it doesn’t concern me. A 330 conibear would kill a dog (or wolf) in no time.


----------



## Waif

338 Federal said:


> I’d probably buy in the UP. I’ve dealt with all of that before and it doesn’t concern me. A 330 conibear would kill a dog (or wolf) in no time.


A 330 could be expected to do so. I'm not sure with ten inch sides ; about a wolf getting a head in far enough. An adult wolf anyways... Might break a muzzle though if it didn't slip out under first pressure due to tapered shape and reflex.

Risk of off target specie conflict is why law abiding trappers are required to use them in appropriate sets that avoid the majority of domestic critters.
I'm not aware of a legally set 330 taking a domestic animal in Michigan.
That does not mean it has never happened.


----------

